# Helpful tips for solar new guys - post your tips here



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

There seem to be a few people on here that express that they have some interest in getting a solar set up going
and I thought it might be beneficial for them if those of us that has been involved in solar set ups share some insights 
on things we have learned. Maybe we can save someone from learning the hard way. 
Don't take this wrong way I by no means am a expert but I have learned a few things that might make it easier for
someone just getting started. Sometimes it's the little things that help make things go smoother.

I'm still a new guy when it comes to solar myself.

What tips do you have to share with the new guys?

I'll start with 3 things I have learned,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Installing terminal ends

1,, crimping pliers most crimping pliers don't do a very good job especially if you don't spend the big bucks on a pair 
The ones on the left are what you usually get. If you look close you will see the pair on the right has sort of tongue
sticking out that really crimps down on the terminal end and pushes it into the wires.
That will not come loose. The pair on the left just sort of squash it and it can / will come loose.


,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Wire and battery terminal placement,,

2,, When you are putting on the battery terminals and running your wires
make sure you don't go over the top of the filling caps that makes it a real pain to take them off or put back on
when you are adding distilled water to the batteries.


,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,maintenance

3,, Pick up a battery filler jug it makes it super easy to ad distilled water to your batteries just stick the spout in the
fill hole press down and it will ad the water to the battery cell and stop filling it on it's own when it is full. 
There only a few bucks and well worth the money



Who else has some good tips?


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Next?


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Because I don't have alot of space above my batteries due to shelving I use a basting ball for filling my batteries.

For large terminals I use various drift pin punches & a hammer wth the wire & terminal on a mini anvil.

Plan everything out before getting started. There are large losses in lengthy DC voltage runs. Have the controller as close to the solar panels as possible. Batteries as close to the controller as possible. An inverter as close to the batteries as possible. Measure distance between each to determine the size wire needed.

There are plenty of 12VDC appliances, lights, etc. Use them where you can as its 10-12:1 ratio to convert DC to 120VAC.


----------



## LDSreliance (Sep 2, 2014)

I posted this in another thread but it probably belongs more in this thread. I shot a couple videos for solar newbies a while back. Here they are if anyone is interested:


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Man, this is the stuff I been hoping for, this thread is much appreciated, thank you


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

So I found these Rolls/Surrette batteries, they are costly, any input Solar Gods


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Tip 1: V=IR (volts = current times resistance)

TIP 2: P= V/I (power = volts devided by current) 

Now you wish you paid attention in algebra 

TIP 3: kiss (keep it simple stupid) so a simple charge setup, 1 solar panel, 1 charging regulator, 1 battery

TIP 4: work with one voltage if you can, on power generation and storage, makes life real easy

That's all I can really add that hasn't already been added, don't be afraid of playing with 12v power (remember red is + black is - as a rule of thumb) it won't bite you too hard, and you will learn by doing


----------



## LDSreliance (Sep 2, 2014)

Jeep said:


> So I found these Rolls/Surrette batteries, they are costly, any input Solar Gods


Those are great batteries that are purpose built for renewable energy. I would add Trojan as maybe the most recognizable and arguably best brand for renewable energy batteries. But they are really expensive.

I personally use Energizer GC2 6v golf cart batteries wired in parallel and series to give me my 24v battery bank. They are only $80 at Sam's Club (plus core charge) and are 232 Amp hour @ 20 hr. (Energizer 6 Volt Premium Golf Cart Battery - Group Size GC2 - Sam's Club)


----------



## Alpha Mike Foxtrot (Sep 2, 2014)

I have noticed an accidental trend in solar power use. We always say it is an investment that will pay for itself. This is of course true. But in our race to be green and efficient, many higher end applications (very, very nice homes, resorts, businesses) find themselves replacing their solar technology at the same rate that its efficiencies increase significantly. This seems to be about every 5 years. Its often a tax credit or write off for them. Keeping aware of this could net you some nice 5 year old equipment at a super low price. Its kinda like going to the police auction after the newest L.E.D. flashlights come out. The old ones (nicer than mine) are on the chopping block.


----------

